# Westward Sandbelt, from China to Africa



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

So, I was  browsing this site after some recent earthquake somewhere... and I spent some time reviewing my time in Afghanistan, by zooming in on stuff. While scrolling, I began noticing the very strange nature of the terrain (*colors!*) in that entire region.

​Once you start backing up, you can see (possibly) a directional flow of _dirt_ from China toward Africa. It appears to begin with this very large dead region (depression), in Western China:
​This is where it ends, and it does appear to be a directional flow:
​Here is a visualization of the theory:
​
You can see where it ran up against the Himalayas and just saturated China, then was funneled through the mountainous pass of the 'Stans- dumping the _dirt_ from there to the Atlantic ocean, that is now all _mainly_ desert. Why is it a desert? Because a bunch of dirt/mud went for a quick ride, and when it stopped it got baked in the heat.

Why are the historic cities in the Middle East being excavated?​Why are buildings buried so deep under dirt and rock?​Why is Egypt covered in sand?​Why were there pastoral scenes from Africa that is now desert?​What is really underneath that flow?​Is that what we're fighting for (buried treasure)?​
Take a closer look. There are directional flows from China to the Atlantic.

What happened?
-I care nothing for the mainstream narrative.​​What do you see/notice?

EDIT:
Take a look with your favorite map browser. The images I provided don’t give enough detail.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-01-22 15:51:28Reaction Score: 0


Dropping here this recent twitter thread. Probably relevant.

A quick observation I would make is that the parts of Europe inside the ellipse are the ones without big cathedrals. Just saying...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-01-22 17:25:40Reaction Score: 0


Which way does the prevailing wind in relation to that graphic blow?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-22 18:44:01Reaction Score: 6


On some other rails, there's also western U.S. and Australia the look wiped the f**k out.
Static in the Attic has done a lot with looking at former lakes and flows. The whole Midwest is a flowing mess...


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-01-22 23:22:13Reaction Score: 0


It is my opinion that my theory cannot be caused, solely, by wind. Possibly water, or other liquid, based.
Liquefaction is more likely.

Why?
The twitter link is a postulation, but highly unlikely that wind did it. It would need to be a sustained current of wind that maintained its momentum for thousands of miles.

What caused the wind?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-22 23:39:41Reaction Score: 7


No wind produces sand. At least I have not seen one yet. It is beyond everything we know, but I think that it was dropped there. No clue who did it, but I do understand that as far as boundaries of possibilities go, we are limited by our known technology and capabilities.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-22 23:55:05Reaction Score: 3


If it's like the other major hooplas, it could have been volcanoes/ash, earthquakes and floods. But I think volcanic ash seeds clouds and causes LOTS of rain.
Look for nearby mountains, elevation loss or gain...
But I think many rivers used to flow east and west until something happened and switched it. Could have been our culprit for past wipe out.
The Nile used to flow that way. So did the Mississippi.
What if?...
The Nile created the fertile valley in the fertile crescent all the way across North Africa and it was a huge sort of peninsula with the Mediterranean to the north (or whatever direction that was then) and a sort of long inland sea to the south.
Then things flipped, directions changed and the courses of rivers everywhere, lakes emptied out or created...
And the areas formerly inundated with water dried up. Or floods washed out the soil and it couldn't hold vegetation.
Oases all along northern Africa... All those cities on the old maps...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PathfinderDate: 2020-05-16 18:29:48Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> No wind produces sand. At least I have not seen one yet. It is beyond everything we know, but I think that it was dropped there. No clue who did it, but I do understand that as far as boundaries of possibilities go, we are limited by our known technology and capabilities.
> 
> View attachment 39028


May  be it came from Space . The Towns we're Burger under sand . At First i thought
Of a bye of quarrels. Gut auch a Great amount?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PathfinderDate: 2020-05-16 18:33:22Reaction Score: 2


That is the a very important point where das all the sand come


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-05-17 06:24:30Reaction Score: 3


Transmutation of elements from Nitrogen to Silicon, where because of the high energy it combines with oxygen to form silicon dioxide aka sand.
Or an unclear weapon?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-05-17 09:47:19Reaction Score: 0


I think there is a possibility that this photo of the Earth is photoshopped. I actually had a giant version of this hanging up in my room through childhood, so this is my "globe".

If indeed it is photoshopped. Could the direction not be the way the artist airbrushed?


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-17 10:06:19Reaction Score: 1


As in most everything we try to "solve" in this realm, the key is likely not to be found when leaving out meta-physical forces at work. As long as we don't understand the workings of nature, how our surroundings have become sensible to us and why things are perceived the way we do, remains elusive and magical.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-05-17 13:10:39Reaction Score: 11




revelinmusic said:


> Transmutation of elements from Nitrogen to Silicon, where because of the high energy it combines with oxygen to form silicon dioxide aka sand.
> Or an unclear weapon?


Yes this has been proven to happen with regular lightning at GE in NYS.  It is where the tiny Silicon dioxide particles form from die-electric condensation of 2 Nitrogen atoms to one silicon atom which is immediately oxidized to form silicon dioxide: sand.  Thomas Edison was present at the experiment and all experienced the same thing after the synthetic lightning discharge:  fine particles of sand and sulfurous smell(2 Oxygen condenses to one Sulfur which is oxidized to form sulfur dioxide.  The myth of Phaeton is probably how this happened. Phaethon, challenged by Epaphus and his playmates, sought assurance from his mother that his father was the sun god Helios. She gave him the requested assurance and told him to turn to his father for confirmation. He asked his father for some proof that would demonstrate his relationship with the sun. When the god promised to grant him whatever he wanted, he insisted on being allowed to drive the sun chariot for a day.[7][8] According to some accounts Helios tried to dissuade Phaethon, telling him that even Zeus was not strong enough to steer these horses, but reluctantly kept his promise.[9] Placed in charge of the chariot, Phaethon was unable to control the horses. In some versions, the Earth first froze when the horses climbed too high, but when the chariot then scorched the Earth by swinging too near, Zeus decided to prevent disaster by striking it down with a thunderbolt.[10] Phaethon fell to earth and was killed in the process.[11


Magnetic said:


> Yes this has been proven to happen with regular lightning at GE in NYS.  It is where the tiny Silicon dioxide particles form from die-electric condensation of 2 Nitrogen atoms to one silicon atom which is immediately oxidized to form silicon dioxide: sand.  Thomas Edison was present at the experiment and all experienced the same thing after the synthetic lightning discharge:  fine particles of sand and sulfurous smell(2 Oxygen condenses to one Sulfur which is oxidized to form sulfur dioxide.  The myth of Phaeton is probably how this happened. Phaethon, challenged by Epaphus and his playmates, sought assurance from his mother that his father was the sun god Helios. She gave him the requested assurance and told him to turn to his father for confirmation. He asked his father for some proof that would demonstrate his relationship with the sun. When the god promised to grant him whatever he wanted, he insisted on being allowed to drive the sun chariot for a day.[7][8] According to some accounts Helios tried to dissuade Phaethon, telling him that even Zeus was not strong enough to steer these horses, but reluctantly kept his promise.[9] Placed in charge of the chariot, Phaethon was unable to control the horses. In some versions, the Earth first froze when the horses climbed too high, but when the chariot then scorched the Earth by swinging too near, Zeus decided to prevent disaster by striking it down with a thunderbolt.[10] Phaethon fell to earth and was killed in the process.[11


If they were to dig down in the Sahara they would find the missing civilizations that were extinguished by this catastrophic event.  They would find that the sand was dumped from above and smothered the area.  You would find regular soil in layers like you find elsewhere once you existed the sand layer.  There may have been electrical arcing to the surface as the "Phaeton Force"  moved.  The sand desert areas show where it moved.  The arcing did petrify people, palm trees and everything else by electrical transformation according to some descriptions by travelers.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-05-18 11:23:03Reaction Score: 3


Should we form a stolen history expedition and start digging? I bet with enough work we will find something good.


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2020-05-18 12:53:41Reaction Score: 6




revelinmusic said:


> Should we form a stolen history expedition and start digging? I bet with enough work we will find something good.


Too late, the reset is almost upon us, alas.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-05-19 00:11:27Reaction Score: 2


Roger the mud fossil university guy did say something about earth being in trouble and something about sprites and that the earth is too saturated with electrons and that the sprites in the sky are showing that electrons are trying to escape and they cannot.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PathfinderDate: 2020-05-19 16:43:58Reaction Score: 1




Magnetic said:


> Yes this has been proven to happen with regular lightning at GE in NYS.  It is where the tiny Silicon dioxide particles form from die-electric condensation of 2 Nitrogen atoms to one silicon atom which is immediately oxidized to form silicon dioxide: sand.  Thomas Edison was present at the experiment and all experienced the same thing after the synthetic lightning discharge:  fine particles of sand and sulfurous smell(2 Oxygen condenses to one Sulfur which is oxidized to form sulfur dioxide.  The myth of Phaeton is probably how this happened. Phaethon, challenged by Epaphus and his playmates, sought assurance from his mother that his father was the sun god Helios. She gave him the requested assurance and told him to turn to his father for confirmation. He asked his father for some proof that would demonstrate his relationship with the sun. When the god promised to grant him whatever he wanted, he insisted on being allowed to drive the sun chariot for a day.[7][8] According to some accounts Helios tried to dissuade Phaethon, telling him that even Zeus was not strong enough to steer these horses, but reluctantly kept his promise.[9] Placed in charge of the chariot, Phaethon was unable to control the horses. In some versions, the Earth first froze when the horses climbed too high, but when the chariot then scorched the Earth by swinging too near, Zeus decided to prevent disaster by striking it down with a thunderbolt.[10] Phaethon fell to earth and was killed in the process.[11
> 
> If they were to dig down in the Sahara they would find the missing civilizations that were extinguished by this catastrophic event.  They would find that the sand was dumped from above and smothered the area.  You would find regular soil in layers like you find elsewhere once you existed the sand layer.  There may have been electrical arcing to the surface as the "Phaeton Force"  moved.  The sand desert areas show where it moved.  The arcing did petrify people, palm trees and everything else by electrical transformation according to some descriptions by travelers.


Yes there may  be technology behind our imagination. But there must be a sort of Value
People had. May be we Live in a farm. We are food. Some time a go I had a vision The Star forts we're the Foundation of automatically weapons.a sort of lasers upon them to prevent atacks from Space but we lost. The Planet was total destroyed no surviver.
The Great Zivilisation destroyed. Later they transformed the Planet in a human farm and we are the food. A terrible imagination.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-05-21 20:07:55Reaction Score: 1


You didn't happen to watch the global vision youtube channel did you?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PathfinderDate: 2020-05-21 20:46:09Reaction Score: 0




revelinmusic said:


> You didn't happen to watch the global vision youtube channel did you?


T he old world w hen  I saw it strong Feelings ....come time me yes
Over me


----------



## Alice11 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Alice11Date: 2020-05-22 02:15:57Reaction Score: 1




Magnetic said:


> Yes this has been proven to happen with regular lightning at GE in NYS.  It is where the tiny Silicon dioxide particles form from die-electric condensation of 2 Nitrogen atoms to one silicon atom which is immediately oxidized to form silicon dioxide: sand.  Thomas Edison was present at the experiment and all experienced the same thing after the synthetic lightning discharge:  fine particles of sand and sulfurous smell(2 Oxygen condenses to one Sulfur which is oxidized to form sulfur dioxide.  The myth of Phaeton is probably how this happened. Phaethon, challenged by Epaphus and his playmates, sought assurance from his mother that his father was the sun god Helios. She gave him the requested assurance and told him to turn to his father for confirmation. He asked his father for some proof that would demonstrate his relationship with the sun. When the god promised to grant him whatever he wanted, he insisted on being allowed to drive the sun chariot for a day.[7][8] According to some accounts Helios tried to dissuade Phaethon, telling him that even Zeus was not strong enough to steer these horses, but reluctantly kept his promise.[9] Placed in charge of the chariot, Phaethon was unable to control the horses. In some versions, the Earth first froze when the horses climbed too high, but when the chariot then scorched the Earth by swinging too near, Zeus decided to prevent disaster by striking it down with a thunderbolt.[10] Phaethon fell to earth and was killed in the process.[11
> 
> If they were to dig down in the Sahara they would find the missing civilizations that were extinguished by this catastrophic event.  They would find that the sand was dumped from above and smothered the area.  You would find regular soil in layers like you find elsewhere once you existed the sand layer.  There may have been electrical arcing to the surface as the "Phaeton Force"  moved.  The sand desert areas show where it moved.  The arcing did petrify people, palm trees and everything else by electrical transformation according to some descriptions by travelers.


 This Look to our ancient myths and we will discover the secrets of our present.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-06-12 20:30:20Reaction Score: 1




Magnetic said:


> Too late, the reset is almost upon us, alas.


Is that why us truth seekers researching the past are all gathered at this forum and elsewhere? It's not about changing what is inevitable anyway, but those who seek understanding will find it. This seems to be a law of the world we live in, or the universe as a whole.


----------



## GreenBunny87 (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm on my phone so forgive me for lack of, well, anything. The picture is a map I downloaded from another thread here a few days ago. 

The older maps that show mountain ranges around the south western end of where the current Sahara is could very well be the source of the sand. Obviously it would take an immense amount of energy to pulverize mountains into sand, but it makes perfect sense (to me) that the missing mountain ranges contributed to the sand.


----------

